
No Text (Messages) Please, We’re Japanese - tortilla
http://blogs.wsj.com/japanrealtime/2010/10/08/no-text-messages-please-were-japanese/
======
ebun
The interesting thing is that emails come at no extra cost whereas SMS will
typically cost you if you go outside of network.

I have some expat friends here (Japan) who are so used to sending SMS in the
states that they continue to send them here, accumulating extra-charges left
and right.

